# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Parnassia, psycho-medisch centrum (locatie Tasmanstraat)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Parnassia, psycho-medisch centrum 
Tasmanstraat 188b
Den Haag

Bezoek de website van Parnassia, psycho-medisch centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Parnassia, psycho-medisch centrum (locatie Tasmanstraat).*

----------

